# What do you do with empty space on your island?



## Kryton (Apr 21, 2020)

I've got a central area where all of my villagers live, but that leaves quite a lot of empty space... I'm not an Animal Crossing aficionado when it comes to decorating my town or island (I can barely manage to decorate my house well!) so I'm looking for inspiration on what to do in this situation. Images would be great if you guys have any!


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

After getting the buildings placed, I try to think of various areas I'd like to set up. For example, in one corner I have set up a 'rest stop' with some benches and vending machine. In another area, I have a playground. In a third, I have a pool area. You could try to think about what you'd like to add to you island like that!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

I have hardly any empty space. I need more space. Hahaha. Where my villager live, I have a sort of pool/park theme going on. Pools, lawn chairs, picnic table, bbq, that sort of thing. A very "relaxing" type of theme. Where resident services are is more shopping area. Where I have my shops and I made a little amusement park are. Then the back is basically flower beds to make hybrids. I have a bamboo campsite, my regular campsite. Also the museum. I was doing an historical type theme in the park because it looked more natural back there. So i put my museum there to also put dinosaurs outside for the historical theme. I am going to put a little museum gift shop using the stalls and have a little diner set up. If we do end up getting the coffee shop in the back, I might set it outside the museum where I have the diner section right now. I have an fruit orchid near resident services as well.


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 21, 2020)

We still have plenty of updates coming, so I'm not terribly worried about empty space in my town.


----------



## Kryton (Apr 21, 2020)

I've got a zen garden going at the moment near my airport, but I think I may reposition it as I feel it's in a place that could be better utilised as a welcome area of sorts.



roundfrog said:


> We still have plenty of updates coming, so I'm not terribly worried about empty space in my town.



Aye, this is perfectly valid too! I'll keep that in mind, I just want an island I can be proud of as soon as possible really!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 21, 2020)

I usually use it to (temporarily) store items I'm too lazy to sell/don't have room for, then I just start messing around and see what comes to mind. For instance I had a pretty large section of land on the upper part of my island that I just left for a while. I started messing around with terraforming and ended up with a pretty neat waterfall-ridden mountain of sorts, with a lake surrounding it. Now I'm thinking of turning the land into a hiking trail/camping spot!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

Gardens! My answer is usually gardens. I'm planning an English Tudor garden that will take up an entire acre of my map!


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 21, 2020)

*following this because I have a huge open space with nothing to put in it and no ideas*


----------



## th8827 (Apr 21, 2020)

I made the upper part of my island into a nature/hiking area.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 21, 2020)

Definitely breeding hybrids.


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

I kept the the default island layout and only did a few touch ups on the landscaping where needed to fit in buildings. I have a lot of empty area which I'm OK with as I don't want my island to be too modern and developed. I try to space my buildings out but otherwise I'm not very creative so I've got a pretty ugly island!


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Filled it with random furniture to keep my 4 star rating, its only temporary until I find a good town layout plan.


----------

